# A little video I shot at church Sunday for your Christmas enjoyment



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Merry Christmas !


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice. I always enjoy local choirs and celebrations.

I was going to ask you which one you were. Then realized you were the one behind the camera.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you. I enjoyed that tremendously.

Merry Christmas.

Shelia


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Very good! 
As I sat in church this Sunday something funny really hit me....why is it we pick up the hymnal even tho we've sang the song like.....1000 times. We get up to sing "joy to the world" and mom grabs the hymnal....I said really mom it's "joy to the world" but then I noticed everyone had the hymnal in their hands.....doesn't seem to matter, could be the invitational hymn....we still grab that hymnal, just struck me as funny....maybe a crutch, habit, idk
Thats a beautiful church, kinda sad going to my mothers church, membership probably averages 80+ in age, no more than 20-30 at worship services.....but they're hanging in there, church was built in the 20's, neighborhood went down about 30 yrs ago.....

Merry Christmas to all....


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Our church got fancy and bought a big screen that has the words come up.

Everyone still grabs the hymnal.

I liked the churches when I was a kid. Everyone just bellered out a tune and no one cared what key you were in. Called it making a joyful noise unto the Lord.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That brings back some funny memories Tim....there was always one lady behind us that sang so far off key. Remember when she died it just wasn't the same without her.....


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> That brings back some funny memories Tim....there was always one lady behind us that sang so far off key. Remember when she died it just wasn't the same without her.....


Always liked those kind. Made me feel like I really could sing.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Very nice video Grateful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Very nice. I like hearingthe more traditional Christmas music. My church got rid of the pews got some chairs. Got rid of the hymnals but up the fancy interactive media screens. Then got rid of the hymns. I miss em.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

hillside hay said:


> Very nice. I like hearingthe more traditional Christmas music. My church got rid of the pews got some chairs. Got rid of the hymnals but up the fancy interactive media screens. Then got rid of the hymns. I miss em.


As long as they don't get rid of Jesus, the other will be ok.....not sure I'd like them chairs however. 
I think I would like the big screen, and my mother is hard of hearing....is the screen equipped with closed caption so the congregation could read? My problem is I can't read the hymnal without my glasses on unless I can talk the lady in the pew in front of me to strap it on her back...my arms ain't long enuf anymore.  
The hymns can be monotonous at times, wouldn't mind a change every now and then.....always thought someone should do a updated hymnal.....ours has been the same since the dark ages, some I like some are awful. We just have to sing along whether it makes sense or not, I'm up for that, as long as the lady that sits behind us continues to sing off key


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Our entire service is printed up in the bulletin, news, hymns, prayers, bible readings, everything but the pastors sermon. I kinda like it because I don't have search through the hymnal. Hymnals are expensive but so is all that paper. We do have a recycle box at the church doors. I'm up to 2.5 reading glasses or I wouldn't be able to read a thing anymore, soon going to have go up another notch. We just voted on next years budget and they figured out a way to make sure it passed by having a verbal vote instead of a printed ballot like they've always done, I actually planned on voting against it because the spending has got to let up somewhere or it's going to bust the church.


----------

